# Israeli air force ponders Viagra for high-flying pilots



## dapaterson (8 Feb 2008)

> JERUSALEM - Israeli fighter pilots may soon be receiving Viagra-style pills to help them to perform better at greater heights, according to a study by military officials released yesterday.



http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=e08e5aea-c7c4-4a0d-8402-1a2c7f8fb8ef

... and let the fun begin...


Mods:  I suspect this one might end up in Radio Chatter...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Feb 2008)

All the jokes aside about fighter pilots and their need for (or constant state of) erection, this piece gives a slightly different take on the official Israeli position.

Anti-impotence pill could boost high flying pilots 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/080207/odds/odd_israel_pilots_dc


> JERUSALEM (Reuters) - A drug used to treat impotence could help Israeli fighter pilots operate at high altitude, the Israeli military's official magazine reported in its latest issue.
> 
> It said a retired general plans to present to the air force the results of a study he conducted on Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania where he found that tadalafil, the active ingredient in Cialis tablets, improved breathing in a thin atmosphere.
> 
> ...



But there may be something to this proposal.  Many drugs were originally developed for one pupose but clinical study found that they were suitable for treatment of other conditions, sometimes the alternates becoming the prime focus of the drug. Sildenafil citrate (Viagra) was originally researched and developed by Pfizer as a means to help men who suffered from frequent chest pains.  Used as a heart medicine this drug showed no successful results and R&D came to a halt.  Later study of the clinical trials indicated that it could be useful (and highly profitable) in treatment of ED.

That further study may indicate any benefit of this particular drug for use by pilots is highly speculative.  As currently prescribed these drugs are generally contraindicated for use by pilots while operating aircraft.
http://www.leftseat.com/medcat1.htm


> Erectile Dysfunction - Cialis (Tadalafil) is acceptable if used 36 or more hrs before flight. Levitra (Vardenafil hydrochloride) and Viagra (Sildenafil Citrate) are approved by the FAA (acceptable to fly 6 hrs after use).



Cialis Side Effects & Drug Interactions


> Clinical Studies Experience
> Ophthalmologic— blurred vision, changes in color vision, conjunctivitis (including conjunctival hyperemia), eye pain, lacrimation increase, swelling of eyelids
> 
> Otologic — sudden decrease or loss of hearing, tinnitus  . . .
> ...



The initial study as reported in the articles was in mountaineers; there may be a better focus for further study on the need and usefulness of this type of drug by ground force soldiers operating at higher altitude (Afghanistan?).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Feb 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The initial study as reported in the articles was in mountaineers; there may be a better focus for further study on the need and usefulness of this type of drug by ground force soldiers operating at higher altitude (Afghanistan?).



I knew I wasn't bright enough to be the first to make this connection.

Indian Armed Forces Medical Services - High Altitude Medical Research Centre


> Current Projects :- Few of the important projects being carried out in different high altitude are as follows :-
> 
> (a) *Sildenafil* as a newer treatment modality for HAPO.


----------



## CougarKing (12 Feb 2008)

Here's to hoping those IAF pilots don't pull the wrong "stick" or "handle" when they need to do so.   ;D


----------



## IBM (28 Feb 2008)

LOL..HAHAHA... ;D

Gives a whole new meaning to "Locked and ready".  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (28 Feb 2008)

I wonder if they've developed a special G-Suit with a codpiece to help out - can't imagine the pain of too much blood flow in certain region during high-G turns....


----------



## LieutenantHoward (14 Mar 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping those IAF pilots don't pull the wrong "stick" or "handle" when they need to do so.   ;D



haha, funny


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Mar 2008)

Viagra for fighter pilots: _what could possibly go wrong!?!_


----------



## LieutenantHoward (14 Mar 2008)

Aden_Gatling said:
			
		

> Viagra for fighter pilots: _what could possibly go wrong!?!_



in the event of an emergency they jerk to the left


----------

